# work bench



## ctfromkc

tell me if you think i made any improvements . this is before.



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## ctfromkc

this is what $500.00 worth of steel looks like.


----------



## ctfromkc

frame for bench top.


----------



## ctfromkc

after welding plate on top.


----------



## ctfromkc

frame turned upside down.


----------



## ctfromkc

#2 frame


----------



## ctfromkc

right side up with shelf mounted.


----------



## ctfromkc

#2 of shelf, i made the shelf removable so if i needed a whole table top to build something big on i could unbolt it and also to move it if need be "this thing is heavy boys".


----------



## ctfromkc

#3 of shelf


----------



## ctfromkc

slide out witch i have not welded up yet but you get the idea.the mounts for the slide out are receiver hitch material they are good for clamping other things in there , 2 in sq. tubing slides right in and tightens with welded in nuts and 1/2 in bolts .


----------



## ctfromkc

after paint.


----------



## ctfromkc

#2 after paint


----------



## ctfromkc

with vise mounted and shelves in.


----------



## ctfromkc

and with the tool boxes installed and bench in place.


----------



## ctfromkc

you guys don't know the pleasure it gave me to take my 10lb.sledge and saws all to this horrible looking thing, i had to look at this thing for about 10 years and cussed it every time i tried to work on something and i always would say "i need to build a good work bench" it took me 20 minutes to completely dismantle and load in my truck .i was one happy son of a gun that day.


----------



## ctfromkc

another view


----------



## ctfromkc

and another, well do you guys think i made any improvements ?


----------



## Starlight Tools

*Re: work bench *

Awesome workbench

You have way to much time on your hands, I can't even begin to get into a project like that.

Walter


----------



## Tony Wells

*Re: work bench *

Looks good! Makes you wonder why you didn't do it sooner, eh?


----------



## Jere

*Re: work bench *

Very nice bench, and a great design. 
I was curious as to what brand of tool boxes they are. I've been looking for something in that size range.

Jere


----------



## Highpower

> author=ctfromkc link=topic=1556.msg8968#msg8968 date=1301971591
> and another, well do you guys think i made any improvements ?


You need to make just one more improvement....

Load it all into the truck and deliver it to my house. That would be the biggest improvement of all as far as I'm concerned. ;D


----------



## ctfromkc

*Re: work bench *

TOO MUCH TIME ON MY HANDS SAYS WHO ? "my 2 brothers tell me the same thing "LOL"! as you see i did allot of planning before i started. i built this in may of 2009 and just now posting photos the main reason i did was to share my ideas with people like you guys because sites like this one is where i got allot of my ideas from, and also i take allot of pride in what i do and it means allot to get compliments from guys on here because i enjoy your projects just the same . as for the tool boxes they are U S Generals from harbor freight they are side cabinets for they're roll away boxes they are very good quality for the money "way better than craftsman " i basically designed the bench around them because i new i was going to need drawer space after i got rid of the wood bench. thanks allot for the compliments and Walter don't be afraid to do a big project like this one buy all the stuff you want in it first and build around it a good plan makes it go pretty smooth .remember this stuff is therapy not work it's allot more fun when no ones telling you what to do or how to do it ..enjoy chris


----------



## Starlight Tools

Chris

Hope you did not take offense to a little friendly or jealous ribbing.

I am constantly doing projects around here, in between paying customers that is.

My shop is also my full time employment, so I can't be down long when I remodel something.

Here are a few of my projects I have built / done over the last while. when i was buying the Spruce for the Bed, the lumber guy said that if I ever broke that bed, I'd have been haveing way too much fun!

Walter


----------



## Starlight Tools

This is part of the hull restoration of our sailboat, there was as big of a hole in the rudder and the other side of the keel.

Sailboat stands that were made to support the sailboat


----------



## Starlight Tools

Low Boy stands and milling the swivels for the stands

Walter


----------



## ctfromkc

*Re: work bench *

nice stuff Walter it just takes a little imagination and you definitely have it . do you ever get the question why don't you just buy one?i get that all the time and just laugh that question usually comes from people who don't know how to make anything they think you can get everything at walmart. cool stuff man!


----------



## Starlight Tools

*Re: work bench *

Chris

I have never seen one of these beds that you can go out and buy, well not true as there was one advertised somewhere in Britain for 4000 pounds. When I first made it, it was hanging 12" off the floor, which put the matress at 36" off the floor, but couple of weeks ago we got a new matress set and it was higher. The bed ended up at 39" off the floor and even I was having a hard time getting in, so dropped it to 6" and the total height 33". GF was having to roll into bed before and at 39" needed a stool.

Sailboat, there are hundreds of hours involved, stripping off 30 years of who knows what on who knows what. Stripped off all the old bottom paint, right down to the fiberglass, fixed any holes and gashes that previous owner had incurred, faired then applied 6 coats of Interlux 2000E, epoxy with titanium shingles, sanded to 220 Grit and then 4 coats of VC 17 Bottom Paint with Teflon. Boat increased in hull speed by over a knot.

Boat stands, I had a client come in and wanted 2 boats stands that were just a bit shorter than the one commercially made one and a bit larger than the other. So I said sure that it would be an interesting project. Since I was ordering stock in for it, I grapped some extra and made 4 of the low stands and 4 of the higher stands, sold him two of the lower stands and kept the rest for my own use or rental. Now the stands I made ended up being about twice the weight of the commercially made ones, and way more sturdy.

Yup, could have ordered them in, but now I have the pride of not only owning, but in having made them and they are much better than the store bought.


----------



## ctfromkc

hey guys here is a small add on to the bench this is part of the reason why i welded receiver hitch tube underneath .


----------



## ctfromkc

#2 3rd member bench mule


----------



## ctfromkc

....#3


----------



## ctfromkc

#4 rotates 360 degrees.


----------



## Starlight Tools

*Re: work bench *

Chris

Nice touch, that looks like a handy addition. just need a way to squeeze the arms together and you would have a way to make clients pay! LOL

Walter


----------



## 12bolts

*Re: work bench *

Hi, nice workshop improvement. Just wondering if you had a specific reason for mounting the vise behind the front edge of your bench top?

Cheers Phil[attachimg=1]


----------



## ctfromkc

*Re: work bench *

Hey Phil ,it looks like a long ways back but it is only about 3 in.to center of the bolt hole from the edge. the frame for the bench top is 1 1/2" sq.tubing  its as close to the edge as i could have made it if you look at the above pic before i welded the top on i welded flange nuts underneath so i could unbolt it from the top without using a wrench on the bottom and also it will rotate to the side but i can close it all the way and not hit the edge and another reason is if you look at my garage door opening it's pretty close to that distance from the wall to the opening so i can get my full size GMC in there in the winter "it's a tight fit but it fits". thanks for the reply. Chris.


----------



## Old Iron

*Re: work bench *

Really a nice work bench, It really pays to plan ahead. And those tool box's are well worth the money. I got the 3 sections about 3 years ago after checking Craftsman's and others.

Paul


----------



## rodburner

*Re: work bench *

Real nice planning and when it comes together awesome. You just can't beat the price of those side boxes, they are great for the price.


----------

